

Building a Black Hole for Interstellar Led to an Amazing Scientific Discovery - InternetGiant
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/astrophysics-interstellar-black-hole/

======
goombastic
Not sure if this is advertising for the film or an actual discovery.

~~~
bane
The idea that the far side of the accretion disk would form a halo appears to
be kind of new, at least in terms of visualization.

